# Starting burselin



## cls79 (Aug 30, 2010)

The book says start it as soon as you start spotting, nurse said not when spotting but full flow. I am a bit more than spotting at the moment, but not exactly full flow -  but sometimes I do have very light periods. Would it cause problems if it was started too early? Was probally going to do tonight.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

What protocol are you on?
My clinic count the first day as the day you have proper red blood on a pad before midday.


----------



## cls79 (Aug 30, 2010)

I am on the long protocol. I decided to start last night as although it was light it was more than spotting. Thanks for your reply


----------

